# Plantsarethestrangestpeople Blog



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is too cool. I spent like an hour looking at this site. Thanks.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I just bought a Philodendron x Moonlight, and I love it. Which lead me to do some research and find that site. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for a cool link! I now have something else to read.

Edit: The Philodendron vs. Epipremnum post was awesome. I know now which plant, exactly, is slowly taking over my desk.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

He supports Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster - which makes him instantly awesome.


----------

